#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-12
<tdr112> afternoon all
<czajkowski> peeka boo
<czajkowski> if someone sees mike on later
<czajkowski> tell him to ping me with the pwd for the @ubuntuie pixie ac so I can upload the pics
<Featurefreak> hmm, having horrible laggy performance in vlc on a very high end laptop.. fglrx drivers..
<czajkowski> you need to update to tne newest VLC if you are on natty
<Featurefreak> czajkowski, oh? is there a repo? or i have to pull a special package?
<czajkowski> in the software add the natty upgrades
<czajkowski> should be running vlc 1.somethintg 2
<Featurefreak> i'm on 1.1.9
<czajkowski> thats the right version
<czajkowski> if there are any other issues report the bug
<czajkowski> and then join #ubuntu-bug or #ubutnu to help work through it
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-14
<tdr112> morning
<airurando> morning all
<airurando> has anyone written on is anyone going to write a blog post about the last UH Dublin?
<airurando> evening all
<tdr112> evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-15
<czajkowski> pics from july meet up uploaded
#ubuntu-ie 2011-07-17
<daxroc> Evening
<airurando> anyone about?
<moylan> hi
<airurando> hi moylan
<airurando> hope you can help me
<moylan> go ahead
<airurando> I've taken my sisters Windows desktop and installed ubuntu on it
<moylan> all went well fingers crossed
<airurando> before I did the install on the corrupt windows PC I took a copy of all data on to a 1TB external hardrive
<airurando> I then installed Ubuntu onto the PC
<moylan> always a good start
<airurando> The ext HD can not longer be recognised by any PC
<moylan> have you tried plugging the drive into a different system?
<airurando> I left it hooked up to the desktop during reinstall
<airurando> yip
<airurando> both windows and ubuntu
<moylan> doesn't bode well
<airurando> fdisk sees it
<moylan> does fdisk say it has partitions?
<airurando> outupt for fdish at
<airurando> http://paste.ubuntu.com/646061/
<airurando> actual command used sudo fdisk -l
<moylan> looks like it is still a huge ntfs partition there.
<moylan> have you tried starting the system without the drive plugged in and then plugging it in?
<airurando> that is what I was hoping
<airurando> yip
<moylan> did the windows system that you plugged it in to give a message of any sort?
<airurando> nope
<moylan> did you look at disk manager in windows?  it shows partitions
<airurando> nope
<airurando> how do i do that?
<moylan> trying to remember the location.  been a while :-)
<moylan> control panel
<airurando> will take me some time
<airurando> need to close down the new Ubuntu Desktop and restart the old windows desktop
<moylan> that will give me a minute or two.  winxp or win7
<airurando> win vista....... sorry
<moylan> hey, i'm not the one who has to look at it! :-)
<airurando> first smile I've had in over 2 hours :)
<airurando> booting into vista machine
<moylan> say when
<airurando> shouldn't take more than 5 mins :)
<moylan> that's fast for vista!
<airurando> in now
<airurando> in control panel#
<moylan> control panel and then system
<airurando> no disok
<airurando> ok
<moylan> should be a device manager.  seems to be different in vista according to what i'm reading online
<airurando> have under Disk drives a WD 10EAVS External USB Device
<airurando> believe this is the ext drive
<airurando> says the device is working properly
<moylan> ah it is really different in vista  http://www.vistarewired.com/2007/02/16/how-to-resize-a-partition-in-windows-vista
<moylan> this should show the drive and what partitions are currently on it
<moylan> and maybe allow you to change the drive letter to something that you can see
<moylan> any of that link making sense?
<airurando> oh god
<airurando> Disk 5 931.51 GB unallocated
<moylan> what does it say/show?
<airurando> what have I done?
<moylan> now it can get complicated.  not over by a long shot.
<airurando> Disk 0 is C drive
<airurando> Disk 1 nothing
<moylan> it is possible to unformat a drive.
<moylan> haven't done it in over 10 years.
<airurando> Disk 2 nothing
<airurando> Disk 3 nothing
<airurando> Disk 4 nothing
<airurando> Disk 5 Unallocated
<moylan> wouldn't want to relearn on a disk with data.  let me have a look and see if there is a quick solution
<airurando> Oh god I must have done something stupid during the install
<moylan> i suspect that the ubuntu default partitioning system wiped it for swap space as it was plugged in.  i've done much much worse.  like explode a drive with shrapnel worse!
<moylan> i'd definitely email the ilug list with the current situation in case there is somebody who has done this recently
<airurando> within the last 3 hours...
<airurando> it the data lost
<airurando> why oh why did I not unplug it?
<moylan> i've made the same mistake.  everybody does. you should see the steps i do now before an install.  people think i'm paranoid.  i tell them i'm not paranoid enough
<moylan> i usually only start when i have at least 2 backups, preferably 3
<airurando> last throw of the dice
<moylan> i reckon the data is still on the disk but that it needs to be unformatted
<airurando> is it possible to 'reallocate' without formatting
<airurando> go throught the install process and see if it is recognised
<moylan> software that will restore not just the partitions that were on it but the FAT (file allocation table) that points to the files.  all going well if possible you'll get back 90%+ of files.
<airurando> sounds complicated
<airurando> ohhhhhh
<airurando> what an I to do?
 * airurando is finding it hard to stick to the CoC here!!!
<moylan> as i said it's been over 10 years since i needed such a technology.  not even sure if new partitions can do this.  an email to ilug would get an answer in a day i reckon.  i'm going to check their email archives as i reckon somebody already has done this
<moylan> swear all you like i not going to be hurt by words
<moylan> not good:http://ubuntu-rescue-remix.org/node/89
<moylan> i can find lots of paid software that claims to unformat ntfs drives. still looking for free software
<airurando> oh dear
<airurando> what a screw up I've done!!!
<moylan> again i say that it is not over yet.  what is on the drive?
<airurando> ah I've just gone into gparted and added a ntfs partition
<airurando> nothing present
<airurando> I am an idiot
<airurando> on the drive pics and vids for me backed up I believe
<airurando> but docs and data from my sisters somputer
<airurando> not backer up
<moylan> the more you use the drive the less you can unformat it
<airurando> as that was the back up
<airurando> I'm not using it anymore as I haven't got a clue
<airurando> I'm gutted for my sister and her kids :(
<airurando> I really can't believe I did this
<airurando> I have to hit the hay as I am in for work at 7 am tomorrow.
<airurando> moylan: sincere thanks for the info provided here
<moylan> if you put that drive aside and don't use it, it may be possible to recover the info.
<airurando> I hold out slim hope that I may get some of the info back
<moylan> i'd say about 30-40% chance myself
<airurando> It's unplugged
<airurando> :(
<airurando> I'll chat to you tomorrow night  moylan
<airurando> sincere thanks again
<moylan> take care airurando
<airurando> I am soooo stupid :(
<moylan> no you are not!!
 * airurando feels like you know what :(
<moylan> i did this for a living and i can tell you of a thousand worse mistakes!
<airurando> take care
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-11
<izaak> hey all
#ubuntu-ie 2012-07-13
<czajkowski> ebel: wwould http://www.evoluent.com/vm3.html  be of any use to you
<ebel> czajkowski: yeah I've used on of those mice for about 2½ years ( http://www.flickr.com/photos/rorymccann/5595018202/ ) great things
<ebel> Though I've just bought a trackball, so am trying that aswell
<puffisocks> anyone using three.ie ?
<tdr112> puffisocks: i use them
<puffisocks> tdr112: happy with the service?
<tdr112> with the plan i am on yes
<czajkowski> I use them when at home also
<czajkowski> I do find coverage is rather hit and miss f you're not in dublin though
<tdr112> i use a lot of data on it and never a problem
<puffisocks> yea data useage is my main concern, figured as it's unlimited there maybe some congestion issues
<tdr112> i found it grand in dublin , have not tested it outside of that much
<puffisocks> would rather not get caught in a long contract for something not reliable
<tdr112> puffisocks: i have done 40 in one month before and no problem , i do notice it is faster at night
<tdr112> puffisocks: i am on a sim only rolling 30 day contract
<puffisocks> is there still a tethering block
<tdr112> i have never seen one , i am with them a year or so , and i tether all the time , just looking at my phone now i have done just under 8gb tethering over the last 30 days
<puffisocks> ah the block only came in jan 2012
<puffisocks> just seen it now
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-08
<Splinter_> evening folks
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-09
<splinter_> \o evening all
#ubuntu-ie 2013-07-10
<czajkowski> tdr112: seen http://socratesuk.org/index.html
<tdr112> its great to see people taking a spin on what a con will be
<tdr112> but during the week, its a no go , would have all my days booked off by then
<czajkowski> nods
<czajkowski> know the feeling
<czajkowski> not a lover of mid week events
<czajkowski> but now my weekends are all full
<czajkowski> first one this weekend where I am doing NOTHING
<czajkowski> evne Jon is busy doing amature radio stuff
<zmoylan> worked out a way to stop the fox getting into your garden?
<czajkowski> well neightours have tried sonic stuff
<czajkowski> not working
<czajkowski> traps he's avoding
<czajkowski> so looking at next steps
<zmoylan> had a few foxes here but feral cats drove it off.
<tdr112> so czajkowski should get a cat
<tdr112> if its on IRC it must be true
<zmoylan> i don't think that would work for her.
<zmoylan> the house cats didn't seem to have the smarts to take on the foxes.  the ferals who've spent most of their short lives fighting did.
<czajkowski> tdr112: eh no
<tdr112> :)
<zmoylan> one thing you could do is put up a fence around chickens made of green mesh.  cats and dogs have similar colour spectrum and to them green is near invisible to them.
<czajkowski> so we have a chicken run
<czajkowski> but we like(d) to let htem roam free in the garden
<czajkowski> you'd assume at almost midday they'd be ok
<czajkowski> but no the fox is evil
<zmoylan> my dad did that when he first built an aviary in garden to teach local cats to avoid it.  they'd get tangled in it and would need to be freed.
<zmoylan> after 1-2 got stuck they taught their kittens.  it was weird watching generations of cats avoid that part of the garden.
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-08
<Amaze-balls> Good morning Ubuntu Ireland
<zmoylan-pi> hi
<Amaze-balls> How are ye all doing
<ebel> morning
<Amaze-balls> I finally switched completely to Ubuntu :)
<Amaze-balls> Im trying to learn Linux as im studying for the LPIC exams
<Amaze-balls> Hoping to find some like-minded people through this channel
<ebel> :) cool.
<tdr112> welcome Amaze-balls
<czajkowski> Amaze-balls: howdy
<Amaze-balls> Hello :)
<Amaze-balls> SOrry for the late response
<Amaze-balls> was dealing with a customer :)
<Amaze-balls> So are you guys regulars to this freenode channel ?
<zmoylan-pi> mary poppins or al pacino 'dealing' :-)
<Amaze-balls> Pacino :)
<Amaze-balls> Im learning about SHELL VARIABLES
<Amaze-balls> I know I know Im a noob, but gotta start somewhere
<Amaze-balls> fruit=apple
<Amaze-balls> export fruit
<Amaze-balls> echo $fruit
<Amaze-balls> l:)
<ebel> yeah, most people here are regulars. :)
<czajkowski> Amaze-balls: so wher are you based?
<czajkowski> also welcome :)
<Amaze-balls> Im from The Netherlands, been living almost 2 years in Cork and moving to Balbriggan on the 1st of August
<Amaze-balls> :)
<zmoylan-pi> but have you picked up the accent like, right? :-)
<Amaze-balls> starting a new job in Dublin and found a nice house in Balbriggan last saturday :)
<Amaze-balls> Yupp :) its in there somewhere
<Amaze-balls> I even know how to ask to go to the toilet in gaelic
<Amaze-balls> ;)
<zmoylan-pi> the only phrase every irish kid leaving school after years of irish classes is guaranteed to know :-D
<Amaze-balls> An bhfuil céad agam dul amach go dtí an leithreas más é do thoil é
<Amaze-balls> I think
<Amaze-balls> :)
<zmoylan-pi> it even makes it into the comedy black books iirc
<Amaze-balls> :)
<slashbel> i feel bad for migrating here and not bothering to learn the language
<tdr112> slashbel: I dont feel bad, being born here and not knowing it
<zmoylan-pi> i'm proud i finished school in ireland and remember about 3 phrases the most important of which is to ask if i can use the loo :-)
<slashbel> zmoylan-pi: ~15 years of irish tuition!
<slashbel> you should be fluent by now
<zmoylan-pi> irish teaching of irish is so bad that most leave school with no knowledge of it other than it was a waste of time
<greyback> it's hard getting good at a language if it's not spoken around you. I hated Irish at school, but got interested in it during college and spoke it with friends. Now I'm not using it at all and loosing it again
<zmoylan-pi> i felt it was pointless and refused to learn it
<zmoylan-pi> this did not go down well at school
<greyback> independent thought?! Crush it
<zmoylan-pi> parents were called.  made more complicated as at the that time my irish teacher was also my history teacher and i was #1 in history class which confused him
<slashbel> not confusing, history is interesting
<zmoylan-pi> in the end an unspoken agreement was i wouldn't be called on in class and i'd sit there with books in front of me.  get a straight fail \o/
<slashbel> hehe
<slashbel> so what's with asking to go to the toilet in irish? do the timetables in irish schools not allow for toilet breaks, or was it just an excuse to get out of irish class for 5 minutes?
<zmoylan-pi> out of class for 5 minutes
<slashbel> and half the kids would come back from the 5 minute break smelling of fag smoke, i'm sure
<zmoylan-pi> in primary yes, in secondary stoned
<zmoylan-pi> and/or drunk
<slashbel> i thought my school was a little rough…
<zmoylan-pi> i do remember leaving on my last day watching gardai going in to arrest eejit who threw breezeblock through jcb window, while there was someone in cab
<slashbel> lovely
<zmoylan-pi> heard one bugger robbed his local postoffice without wearing a mask, and was arrested a week later when he went in for dole
<slashbel> he would not have been the smartest lad at school?
<zmoylan-pi> funny guy, but not the smartest, no
<zmoylan-pi> special mention also goes to guy kicked out of leaving cert art exam after dropping and breaking bottle of vodka he was drinking from
<zmoylan-pi> or was it leaving cert...
<czajkowski> it's still needed for some jobs in ireland
<czajkowski> outside of teaching that is
<zmoylan-pi> civil service
<zmoylan-pi> gardai
<czajkowski> solicitors
<czajkowski> you
<slashbel> that's to keep the foreigners out of the gardaí and away from the kids?
<czajkowski>  also need it to get into most unicersities
<czajkowski> slashbel: nope it's cause you're entitled to be cautioned in irish
<zmoylan-pi> no, i think you can get into the gardai without irish if you weren't born in ireland
<slashbel> seriously, that's going to be a problem here!
<czajkowski> same way you're entitled to have your trial in irish
<czajkowski> they reduced the height requirement for a while
<czajkowski> then upped it back up
<Amaze-balls> lol
<Amaze-balls> lol
#ubuntu-ie 2014-07-09
<Amaze-balls> morning !
<czajkowski> ello Amaze-balls
<czajkowski> bah ebel what is your twitter handle
<czajkowski> irony I need to come to irc to ask
<slashbel> lalonde
<czajkowski> that's it!!!
<czajkowski> bah
<ebel> :)
<ebel> When I set up twitter, I thought about diversifying my usernames & nicks...
<czajkowski> interesting idea
<zmoylan-pi> keeps the nsa on their toes :-)
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-13
<larryone1> aloha folks
<larryone1> a question
<larryone1> I have a bootstrap script that runs an apt-get update and upgrade
<larryone1> occasionally failing, complaining about /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<slashbel> hello larryone1!
<larryone1> but I seem to be able to apt-get my stuff even when the file is there
<larryone1> and the lock file is still there without any dpkg proc running
<larryone1> hi slashbel
<larryone1> _o/
<slashbel> it's complaining about an existing lock file or that it cannot create a lock file?
<larryone1> the file always exists, but the timestamp does change on a successful apt-get upgrade
<larryone1> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<larryone1> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<larryone1> that error seems to suggest it's complaining about the existence of the lock
<slashbel> iirc there is a dæmon in Ubuntu which checks for updates, that would grab a lock
<larryone1> this only started when we began replacing machines with 16.04, so am suspecting there's something new doing this
<larryone1> 15.10 and older didn't have this problem
<slashbel> does fuser give you any info on who has the lock?
<larryone1> might add that check to the boot script and see
<larryone1> the file is always owned by root from what I can see
<slashbel> sorry, i meant which process
<larryone1> have thrown in a ps -ef | grep dpkg into the boot script, provisioning a new machine now to see
<larryone1> grr, successful provisioning this time
<larryone1> WHY WONT YOU FAIL?
 * larryone1 continues trying to reproduce the intermittent failure 
<ebel> larryone: I don't know how dpkg works, but I think there's a "file lock" thing in Unix.
<ebel> larryone: i.e. it actually does some system call to create a file. It doesn't just look at whether the file exists
<ebel> larryone: So things like "The file always exists" might not be relevant for whether there is a lock or not.
<larryone1> ebel, so there might be some sort of file attribute that gets changed or something
<larryone1> ?
<ebel> larryone1: yeah, or some sort of unix kernel magic
<larryone1> threw this into my bootstrap script:
<larryone1> ps -ef | grep dpkg > /root/dpkg-ps.out
<larryone1> got
<larryone1> root      2006  1990  0 11:55 pts/1    00:00:00 /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/tzdata.postinst configure 2016d-0ubuntu0.16.04
<larryone1> so it looks like there's some foo that it does on first boot
<larryone1> ...or maybe even every boot
<larryone1> nonetheless, looks like I might need to put some kind of condition in my provisioning script to not do aptish stuff if there's dpkg things happening
<larryone1> root      1990  1580  0 11:55 pts/1    00:00:00 /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 10 --configure tzdata:all
<larryone1> yup
<larryone1> looks like problem solved
<larryone1> ebel, slashbel thanks
<ebel> \o/
<larryone1> looks like the check is not for the file's existence, but whether the file handle is open
<larryone1> lsof | grep dpkg
<larryone1> ^^ that in the bootstrap script confirmed
#ubuntu-ie 2016-07-14
<larryone> there doesn't appear to be an /etc/crontab in 16.04
<larryone> trying to find out when cron.daily is getting run
<slashbel> what about /etc/cron.d/
<larryone> nothing in there referenced the cron.daily or conr.weekly etc
<larryone> root@test-none-provo4-irl:/etc/cron.d# ls -pl
<larryone> total 8
<larryone> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 589 Jul 16  2014 mdadm
<larryone> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 191 Jun 27 20:41 popularity-contest
<larryone> root@test-none-provo4-irl:/etc/cron.d#
<larryone> this is a journey through the wonderful world of systemd
<ebel> i suspected it might be systemd
<larryone> should always be the first suspicion
#ubuntu-ie 2017-07-16
<lucky1> hi
<clivejo> hi lucky1
<lucky1> hello
<lucky1> \Are you on?
<lucky1> Are you on?
<clivejo> I am now
